# How do you dispose of sediment?



## zorrich (Jul 18, 2012)

Just curious how everyone else disposes of wine sediment after racking wine off. I have only made one batch so far and just poured it down sink, but think this could cause problems longterm with the sink.

Any guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 18, 2012)

I flush it down the sink with a lot of water.


----------



## Julie (Jul 18, 2012)

that is what I do, down the drain. Actually, it is suppose to be good for your sewage system, if you have your own. I know there was someone on here awhile ago who posted up that he had a drain that was constantly getting plugged, he started to pour his sediment down that drain and it never got plugged again.

The yeasties are good for the sewage environment, it helps keeps things flowing.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 18, 2012)

I do the same, I'm sure my septic tank thanks me! If there's anything "whole" (like berries) I just make sure those don't go down.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 18, 2012)

I pour it on the grass and rinse it in with some water. I figure its organic and our soil can never have enough organic in this part of the country. No problems in 3 years.


----------



## BobF (Jul 18, 2012)

Pomace goes in the compost pile. Sediment goes down the drain


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 18, 2012)

Flush down the utility sink..


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jul 18, 2012)

Down the drain for me too. Glad to know it will help the septic system


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jul 19, 2012)

Ha ha ha  funny thread to find since I actually just flushed 3 gallons of a batch that didn't work out literally down the toilet.


----------



## zorrich (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Good to know I'm not causing problems for myself. Might try the grass tip though during the summer months and wash it down with a hose.

Thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 19, 2012)

zorrich said:


> Thanks for the replies. Good to know I'm not causing problems for myself. Might try the grass tip though during the summer months and wash it down with a hose.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes wash it down or else you'll have a skunk attractant.


----------



## cindy (Jul 19, 2012)

down the garbage disposal..


----------



## JohnT (Jul 19, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I pour it on the grass and rinse it in with some water. I figure its organic and our soil can never have enough organic in this part of the country. No problems in 3 years.


 
same here, but I find that if you do not rinse in with a lot of water, it will leave a dead spot in your lawn.


----------



## Arne (Jul 19, 2012)

JohnT said:


> same here, but I find that if you do not rinse in with a lot of water, it will leave a dead spot in your lawn.


 

Some of it gets turned into skeeter pee. Most of the rest goes outside. Havn't noticed it killing off any flowers. Didn't realize it mite hurt them. If it does, I am not telling. Havn't been in bad trouble lately, not wanting to start rite now. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Ron22 (Jul 19, 2012)

It depends on how much there is. If it is a lot and it is nice out I go out side and dump it and clean up. Otherwise down the utility sink it goes. Can not say I noticed it helping the pipes though. I have always had problems with the drain line my utility sink is on. I still have the problems guess I will just need to make more wine so I have more sediment to wash down the drain.


----------



## reefman (Jul 19, 2012)

First racking, I save for Skeeter Pee, the rest goes through the garbage disposal and into the septic tank.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 19, 2012)

*Garden wine*

BACK TO NATURE,DISPOSE OF IT IN THE FLOWER GARDEN, THE IVY LOVES THE LEFT OVERS


----------



## jswordy (Jul 19, 2012)

Compost or flush.


----------



## edv (Jul 19, 2012)

Into the Garden or Down the Toilet.
Oak chunks can be saved to use for BBQ smoker material...just haven't found a good food application yet.


----------



## Noontime (Jul 20, 2012)

Compost pile


----------



## missyh (Aug 12, 2012)

I pour it on the garden. I helps the microbial activity. I actually sheet compost all my veg scraps, slurry, etc (no meat or fat). That means I pull back the hay mulch and pour on the "stuff" and cover it back up. The worms will compost it in no time and you will increase the nutrition in the soil. Also, interestingly, I have read that over time, vineyards have increasingly more and more of favorable yeasts in the air because of the slurry being used in the vineyards. I think cheesemakers have a similar thing happen.


----------



## TXfanatic (Aug 12, 2012)

The neighbors side yard. lol right next to the last rabbit that was in the garden!


----------



## JDC (Aug 13, 2012)

*Bentonite*

If you make a lot of wine, and use bentonite you don't want to put it into your drain if you have a septic system. A little every now and then will not be a problem, but you you make a lot of wine then the bentonite may eventually clog you drain field (bentonite is used to stop leaks in dams). The must is good fertilizer for plants that need acidic soil (like blueberries)


----------



## bstnh1 (Apr 30, 2017)

JDC said:


> If you make a lot of wine, and use bentonite you don't want to put it into your drain if you have a septic system. A little every now and then will not be a problem, but you you make a lot of wine then the bentonite may eventually clog you drain field (bentonite is used to stop leaks in dams). The must is good fertilizer for plants that need acidic soil (like blueberries)



Yep! That bentonite expands and does a great job of sealing up old wells and drill holes. Just ask any geologist or engineer who's had experience with drilling.


----------



## hounddawg (May 2, 2017)

mix with your cornflakes, 
just pour in far corner of yard aND SPRAY REAL GOOD WITH WATER HOSE,
DAWG







zorrich said:


> Just curious how everyone else disposes of wine sediment after racking wine off. I have only made one batch so far and just poured it down sink, but think this could cause problems longterm with the sink.
> 
> Any guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## bakervinyard (May 2, 2017)

I'll tell ya a story. DON'T, I repeat Don't put it down your drain. I've been making wine for about 8 years and I always poured it down my utility sink drain. a couple of years ago My sewer pipe got clogged and I had to have a contractor dig up my pipe and replace it. Cost me 3000.00 dollars. The wife said that is some expensive wine I'm making. Now I take home plastic 5 gallon containers from work. My sediment go's in there and I throw it in the dumpster in work. Bakervinyard


----------



## garymc (May 2, 2017)

I put mine in my compost bin. I wonder if the inoculation of my compost with the winemaking yeast that I most frequently use gets into my vineyard and then competes and beats out some of the fungus and mildew that might otherwise be lurking. Then, I'm wondering, if I crush some grapes and sulfite them and the sulfite doesn't work well, will my normal winemaking yeast that has been spread all over the vineyard step up and do what it does before something else takes hold.


----------

